# Fish



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Well, I am getting more into being a extreme fish hobbyist. I already have about a 60 gallon full of salt water fish, and I like putting things in there such as medium sized eels like a snowflake moray eel. [Which I have done before, but now Dragon is in a larger tank with a friend and has it all to himself since he has grown ] I already have some large and small tanks I am not using. I think I am going to have a smaller salt water tank, which I will house a small reef [30 gallon]. I am getting about a 150 gallon, for a shoal of red belly piranhas perhaps. I want a large and lengthy tank for a large eel, maybe a ribbon or leopard eel. [saltwater] I also want a small species of stingray for another tank, but I am looking into shippers for that first. And a small 1.5 gallon for a school of glofish.  Oh, and maybe a larger reef tank for things like a Volitan lionfish.

Does anyone else have the fish fever? : I like to know about others fish hobbies. Also, any input on my species choice? Venom/dangerous fish don't matter, I have dealt with them before. Also, please suggest some fish or plants for my tanks! I will be sure to post some pictures once I get all of them set up and clear out some stuff in my room. I probably will not end up using all these tanks and having them, but I will get the ones that seem the most interesting and unique.

-Brandi


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

I got 4 Glofish today.  They are all the red tone, but I plan on adding more to the school. Here's some pics, just got them! The water level looks low because I am adding the water they came in, so I had to leave room for it. And the lid is off.














































I will be posting pictures of tanks and fish I accumulate here. Still looking into a different camera for photography purposes, may buy one this week or the next.


----------

